# noobi looking for a machine



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

I've looked a bit about several cnc table top routers and there seems to be problems with several mfg's or it could be me.
As a potter I have a wide variety of tools & kilns to make what I need. I have an idea to make some wooden stamps for clay and it seems that what I need is a table top cnc router that can cut out 1inx1in or 4inx4in patterns that are about .3in deep and be repeatable with a machine that could cut from a 12 in x 12 in x1 in in a reasonable amt of time and at a startup cost that won't kill an idea dead in it's tracks.
I've looked at the carvewright and see problems. I looked at the probotic fireball x90 but some of the things I read said the construction was not too sturdy.
I'm hoping to stay in the $1,000 or below price or maybe that's impractical.
I could put a kit together but don't know how to judge the quality from the adds.
Looks like aluminum frame would be better that plastic and particle board.
I'm hoping some here can filter through all my rambles, thanks for any help.
Wyndham


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wyndham I am sure someone will be able to give you a hand.


----------



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, looking forward Wyndham


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

NextWave's Piranha: CNC PIRANHA®
Shapeoko 3: https://legacy.trycelery.com/shop/shapeokomechanical
Xcarve: https://www.inventables.com/technologies/x-carve/customize#basic-kit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try this to start with. http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/48079-inexpensive-cnc-router-tables.html


----------



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks,I was looking at the Shapeoko 3 still a lot to digest
Wyndham


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Another approach is to build your own. It's not as hard as it sounds if you are some what mechanically inclined. Check out the CNC Zone - lots of people building their own over there. It is a steep learning curve but some people like that.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

This article might help you. Inexpensive CNC router tables that won't break the budget. -


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

What about something like this CNC3020 on EBAY?

4 Axis CNC3020 Router ENGRAVER Drilling Milling Machine Claw Rotational Chuck | eBay


----------



## wynpotter (Mar 26, 2015)

I looked at the 3020 but wondered how good it is. I've seen some post that say it's crud.
Just wondering, Wyndham


----------

